# Trip to the Spur 07/17



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Left Destin pass around 08:00 after fueling and icing the boat, seas about 3ft made a bumpy ride out there, we were a bit surprised as flat calm was expected, scattered grass all over, began pulling lines in 200ft of water heading to the Spur but the grass made it hard work, after a couple of hours sea layed down some, retreived the lines and headed fast to the Spur, not much better out there in terms of weed lines, few smallish patches and a half formed line a bit south East of the Spur, ended up with a small mahi , no tuna busting or much activity for that matter.gave it our best on the troll, going through a lot of ballyhoos due to the grass and managed to get all my rigging done for the sword fishing, just like Chris showed me, looked good and I was excited about possibly catch a sword. Well, weather got in the way, John the Captain became really concerned about storm cells heading our way and decided to head home !! So no sword fishing and really no fish to talk about either. 
Felt I had to post something to return the favor to the members giving me info/reports, even though my heart is not into it, trips like this make you appreciate the productive trips...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanka for the report Frenchy. It's always good to know what's going on in that area.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for the report , we are hedaed out that way tomorrow......will see what the roff report says beofre we go.....


----------



## Lefthorn (Jul 11, 2012)

How was the water color? We are headed to Horn Mountain tomorrow then after catching tuna(hopefully), headed toward double nipple


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry about the weather. Thanks for the report anyway. I'll give you a shout later.


----------

